# Favorite Incandescent/s



## mahlonge (Aug 29, 2010)

Favorite incandescent? Reasons?

I am starting with little information about incandescents or the reasons they can compete with L.E.D.'s Please give highlights for your choices and likes/dislikes re: these models. Thanks.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 29, 2010)

Mag85. I have it in 2 different formats, but they're are many variations to which you can use the 1185. My most used is 3 D with 9aa Eneloops, very bright and a reasonable runtime.


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 29, 2010)

Mag85 used with 3x17670 in tri-bored mag and FM Battery Holder, FM Bi-Pin socket, and FM Bi-Focal Reflector. Good throw and flood while having the great CRI of incan.

Philips 5761 bulb w/ FM Bi-Pin socket and 2x26500 FM Exotic Mag Body using an FM 2.5" Throwmaster. Best thrower I've got and really great beam color.

lastly

WA1111 in both a Surefire 6P Defender and a FM 2x18500 host using the FM sunlight module. Really bright and pocketable.

I carry the 6P everyday, I love the throw of the 5761 w/ the throwmaster (almost laser-like but more useful), and the Mag85 is awesome all-around (just wished I had 17670 IMRs to use them with).

I see you mention LEDs and it lloks like you want some type of comparison. Many will see this as  but here's my $0.02 anyways. LEDs are great because they can have great output w/ awesome efficiency and runtime but it takes some work to get them to throw as well as incans naturally do already and there are High CRI LEDs but due to design you sacrifice a lot of output.


----------



## robintosh (Aug 29, 2010)

For blasting everyone the Mag 657 is a killer light!

Hotwire it with 7 IMR (26500) cells for maximum light and flame.

It's a fairly easy build using a 6D Mag, replace the switch with an AW softstart (out of stock right now), add 7 IMR 26500 cells, 64657 bulb, aluminium reflector and boro lens and that's it.

It's a very impressive light to wow everyone and also to light up a fire! It's very floody as the filament is pretty big, but still so powerful that it will illuminate far away. It's a big light to carry around...

Robintosh


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Favorite Incandescent/s?*

Eveready 2xD. The only indascents we have. Wish they have clicky rather than slide switch. But they have been reliable for many years.


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 29, 2010)

You carry a 6D Mag regularly? Also isn't a 7x26500 light and the Osram 64657 a little much for someone new to incans? Sounds like a great light and I have to admit I'm still fairly new to incans but I do want to step up to bigger bulbs when regulated switches become available again. They are a great solution for big bulbs and big lights.


----------



## CDP930 (Aug 29, 2010)

Recently purchased a Mag60 from the MP. First non-stock mag I've had and I love it. Took it out to work and completely devestated my Ultrastinger.

Almost too bright...if there is such a thing.

Now I need to find a metal reflector. I found Britelumens online that has MOP and SMO, anyone buy from them before??


----------



## robintosh (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah the 6D Mag is very big to carry around everyday, but when you need the power it's a workhorse.

Others and I have tested the 64657 bulb with 6 and 7 IMR 26500 cells, and the bulb really shines with the 7th cell. With 7 cells you get around 28V, that is a nice spot to hotwire this 24V bulb. Currently one of my cells died so I'm using it with just 6 cells. Works OK, but 7 is just insanely bright and hot.

When AW switch is available again is a very easy build. Still I think that what you really want is more of a usable incan than an extreme hotwire.

Robinson


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you considered the Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector? Not bagging on Britelumens, excellent manufacturer in his own right but I really like the Bi-Focal reflector. It makes the WA1185 bulb sing.


----------



## CDP930 (Aug 29, 2010)

flashfiend said:


> Have you considered the Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector? Not bagging on Britelumens, excellent manufacturer in his own right but I really like the Bi-Focal reflector. It makes the WA1185 bulb sing.


 
Well, Im not new to flashlights but fairly new to the Mag mods. I really don't know whats better than what. After all the reading I did I basically came to the conclusion that I shouldn't have it on for more than 5 minutes roughly (stop me if I'm wrong).

Bi-Focal relfector you say...I'm assuming thats one of those items that is totally awesome but one can never find?? I'll go with whatever works best, or I can find.


----------



## RichS (Aug 29, 2010)

CDP930 said:


> Bi-Focal relfector you say...I'm assuming thats one of those items that is totally awesome but one can never find?? I'll go with whatever works best, or I can find.


 
Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector sales thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277235

Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248153


----------



## Mikeg23 (Aug 29, 2010)

mahlonge said:


> Favorite incandescent? Reasons?
> 
> I am starting with little information about incandescents or the reasons they can compete with L.E.D.'s Please give highlights for your choices and likes/dislikes re: these models. Thanks.



I guess it depends on what kind of light your looking for something to carry or something blow people away. My favorites are a Surefire E2e or 6P each of which house a streamlight strion blulb with an rechargeable AW protected lithium ion battery.


----------



## computernut (Aug 29, 2010)

Surefire M4, or any Surefire with a Turbo Head (ie. M3T, M4, M6, KT2, etc). It's great to be out at night and if you can see something you can throw a lot of light on it.


----------



## flashfiend (Aug 29, 2010)

RichS said:


> Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector sales thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/277235
> 
> Fivemega Bi-Focal reflector review: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248153



Thanks for posting the links. I've been too lazy to search and post them myself lately. Then there's also the threat of being called a shill although I don't think it seems to apply to custom builders like Fivemega just dealers and possibly manufacturers.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2010)

SureFire M6

SureFire M4

SureFire E2E

My M6 and M4 have rechargeable options. M6 w/ custom battery carrier from our own mdocod, (3x17670). Swap out the MN21 with an LF HO-M6R. Output just a bit brighter than the stock MN21 running on six primaries. My M4 is a Leef-bodied M4. :twothumbs

E2E is fine by itself. But with the right battery and LF bulb set-up, you can turn it into a mini M3; in terms of output.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 30, 2010)

I really don't have any impressive incans but the 2C Mag is probably my favorite.With the 3XCR123 mod it is reasonably bright and throws much better than most LED lights and many incans as well.You can put that mod together for less than $25 and find suitable bulbs for it in hardware or sporting goods stores.There are more capable mods for the 2C as well and you still maintain the great form factor.I also like the fact that you can get and replace the most failure prone parts(like the lens,o-rings etc.) easily for a reasonable cost.


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 30, 2010)

WE M90. With a couple of different extenders, one can use a wide variety of 9, 12 and 13V lamps. This is the lazy man's incan playpen.

It's not a hotwire mod, but rather a dependable worklight that's way solid and has decent (hr+) runtimes depending on lamp choice.


----------



## oldways (Aug 30, 2010)

SureFire M6
Surefire A2
SureFire 6P


----------



## copperfox (Aug 30, 2010)

ROP High in a 2C mag with AW 'C' Li-ions. All resistance fixes, FM 8.4mm MOP reflector, UCL , Download's aluminum bulb tower. It rocks :rock:

I also love the E2E, totally stock. It has a fantastic beam, great output, and it feels great in the hand. Slightly more practical for regular usage (but with very slightly decreased beam quality) is the E2E with a lumens factory HO-E1R bulb and a 17670.


----------



## kelmo (Aug 30, 2010)

Right now its a toss up between my M3 and 12ZM. They just look sooooooooo cool!


----------



## PCC (Aug 30, 2010)

copperfox said:


> ROP High in a 2C mag with AW 'C' Li-ions. All resistance fixes, FM 8.4mm MOP reflector, UCL , Download's aluminum bulb tower. It rocks :rock:


I think I may have found my next Mag-mod. Do you happen to know the run time from this setup? I'm probably going to run an ROP Low, though.


----------



## copperfox (Aug 30, 2010)

No, never tested the runtime. I only use it in short bursts. Regardless, AW no longer sells his 'C' li-ions, so you'd probably have to substitute IMR 26500s.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 30, 2010)

In no particular order...

MAG 2D ROP 3853-Low + 2x26650 cells
Mag1185 + 9x Eneloop
Surefire A2-Red


----------



## Gunnerboy (Aug 30, 2010)

SureFire 9P / LF HO-9 / 2x18500

IMO, this setup offers the best combination of output (200lms OTF) and runtime (40-45 mins) in this form-factor.

Gary


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 30, 2010)

my favorite is mag 85, 4c 3x26650.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 30, 2010)

robintosh said:


> For blasting everyone the Mag 657 is a killer light!
> 
> Hotwire it with 7 IMR (26500) cells for maximum light and flame.
> 
> ...



I use the 64657 occasionally in my 6 D but the 64656 is much whiter, although not as acceptable to overdrive as the 657. Hope your AW soft start will hold up to a 300w bulb pushing 12 amps. :green:



flashfiend said:


> You carry a 6D Mag regularly? Also isn't a 7x26500 light and the Osram 64657 a little much for someone new to incans? Sounds like a great light and I have to admit I'm still fairly new to incans but I do want to step up to bigger bulbs when regulated switches become available again. They are a great solution for big bulbs and big lights.



Agreed, mine is pretty much just a wow light with no other real purpose. A light that is a big as a baseball bat with less than a 8 minute run time isn't very practical for daily use.


----------



## Chadder (Aug 30, 2010)

A Stock E2E is my all time favorite. I love it for the color rendition when used outdoors. I also have a stinger that hangs in my garage. That light has been used and abused and yet is still reliable.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

A stock E2E is a fantastic light, great beam and very pocketable for me.

Also a fan of the M4 for reach, and my Z2 with HA bezel and Z41 for looks. The Z2 will likely get a P91 and IMR's in the future.


----------



## bestcounsel (Aug 30, 2010)

G2L with a P90 and 2 RcR123's...love it...9z with p90 and 2 17500's


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> WE M90. With a couple of different extenders, one can use a wide variety of 9, 12 and 13V lamps. This is the lazy man's incan playpen.


 
I've got one myself. Only thing keeping it from being a favorite is the poorly made tailcap switch.


----------



## Brigadier (Aug 30, 2010)

Ones I use very consistently:

E2E w/ LF HO-E2R and IMR16340
6P w/ LF IMR-9 on IMR16340
G2 w/ P61
9AN Commander w/ Powerizer Nimh 3300mAh batt
M3 converted to use LF HO-9L on AW17500
LF Seraph SP-9, HO-9L, AW18500
9ANT w/ Powerizer Nimh 3300mAh batt

My favorite of all of them is the 9ANT - never have I seen '140' lumens throw so far.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Aug 31, 2010)

M6 with HOLA

G2Z stock, sometimes its nice to look at the P60 as a baseline (same goes for the Arc AAA LE and Arc LSH-P, not the latest and greatest but those lights helped steer us to what CPF and the flashlight community is today)

E2e (but it now has a KuKu module, carried it with an MN03 for 7 years or so up until last week, lol...)

All my Tigerlights and last but not least

Mag 2C ROP Lithium Edition with the Pelican 3854 high bulb. 

Call me an edison bulb guy at heart, haha...


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahh, you reminded me of my fave mod, a Tigerlight modded with eneloops, voltage regulated at 7.2V w/ soft start, and a WA1111. It rocks!


----------



## copperfox (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many people like the E2E. It was my first incandescent Surefire and I will never sell it.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 31, 2010)

copperfox said:


> I'm glad to see so many people like the E2E. It was my first incandescent Surefire and I will never sell it.


mine too, i had 2 e2's black and gray, lost both. now my edc is a leatherman s3


----------



## kelmo (Aug 31, 2010)

copperfox said:


> I'm glad to see so many people like the E2E. It was my first incandescent Surefire and I will never sell it.



I have about 5 in incan form; E2D, E2O, clipless E2, and 2xE2e's. I used one last Saturday night, I was leaving a Pub around 2am and I used it to light the way to the car I was hitching a ride in. 

I too will always have one! With an MN02 LA it is the perfect trail light.


----------



## saabgoblin (Aug 31, 2010)

My E1E and E2D. I would add in my A2 but since it has green LEDS as opposed to white, it doesn't see much usage.

I have found that the "E" series have a considerable amount of throw and spill and when my bulbs eventually wear out, I may upgrade to Lumens Factory RCR123 compatible incandescent modules. 

I would love to try one of those high output hot wires and or a supped up mag but since I love the pocketable aspect of the "E" Series lights, I don't see myself changing anytime soon.


----------



## Troop#26 (Aug 31, 2010)

No doubt for me:

Surefire M6 / PHD-M6 battery pack / Any combination of MN20 MN21 MN61 or Lumens Factory IMR-M3T HO-M6 or just for fun IMR-M6

All the goodness of INCAN light regulated for no dimming! M6 is one of the best form factors I have seen!

Stephen


----------



## flashfan (Sep 1, 2010)

SureFire M6--it was an awesome light when I first bought one years ago, and despite so many new and improved lights on the market today, the M6 still stands out among the crowd.

SureFire E2--the original model, not the E2e. Just slightly shorter because there is no lock-out tailcap. For me, it represents the perfect size for a flashlight. Brighter, longer runtime, and variable output would make this the ultimate light.


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 1, 2010)

Mag 2D ROP Low (3854-L Bulb) with 2" deep reflector powered by 2 KD 32650 batteries (5000mAh) - this sucker will run for close to 2 hours with a great light output.

Mag 2D ROP High (3854-H bulb) with 2" deep reflector powered by 2 KD 32600 batteries - only 1 hour run time, but REALLY GREAT output and for a light this bright a 1 hour run time is pretty decent.

Elephant II body 64458 bulb running 20.2V regulated with 3" throwmaster head - only ~10 minutes run-time but fantastic light & heat output, 7000 Lumen and can start fires.

Mag 3D with 64430 bulb & regulated driver set to 10V Max running from 3 KD 32600 cells lots of light and can run for more than 1/2 hour on max.

Surefire A2 - can't compete with any of the above in terms of output, but is a great thrower for its size and can fit in a pocket MUCH easier. Regulated incan light + 3 LEDs for low mode - what's not to like?


----------



## Fulgeo (Sep 1, 2010)

It used to be a toss up between a Mag 2D with a Philips 5761 bulb and a Mag 3D with a WA1185. These days my favorite incandescent hands down is a Mag 3D with a FM1909 bulb powered by 3 battery space LiMnNi 26650 4000 mAh cells.

Happy Mods!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 1, 2010)

My Fav. incan is the one I just made. I've long used Incans as benchmark for my LED builds.
I had a Mag 1185 1.5D 3x17670 that was doing about *25,000lux @ one meter.
*
For a long time, my Leds with MCE/P7 etc could not beat that number, and I compare each of my LED light to the 1185.

*Along came the SSTs, the Mag1185 starts to fade away:*


 SST-50, Mag Rebel SMO. >1000 lumens, 33,000 lux @ 1 meter
 SST-50, de-dome, Mag Rebel SMO ~50,000 lux @ 1 meter
 SST-90, Mag Rebel SMO, >2000 lumens, ~ 50,000 lux @ 1 meter
 SST-50, 3" Aspheric Fly Dragon head: ~125,000 lux @ 1 meter
 So I sold the Mag1185, as I no longer need its service, there's not point 
of comparing the 1185 to my newer led builds, it's like bring a Knife to the gun fight. :nana: 

Then One Day, out of no where, along come the *Franken MagDaddy PAR46 HIR*, an Incan with >200,000 lux @ 1 meter, 
my new bench mark is born  
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=289329


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 1, 2010)

1. A2 aviator- does this really count though considering it's only half incan?

2. 10X dominator- best rechargable surefire ever made


----------



## ProofTech (Sep 1, 2010)

My Mag74 is my favorite incandescent flashlight. The parts I used to make it are:

Mag 2C host
FM deep/wide SS tail cap
FM cammed MOP reflector
FM G4 bi-pin adapter
Borofloat lens
WA 1274 bulb
Copper solder wick for resistance fixes
Plastic pipe to keep batteries centered in battery tube
4x Sanyo unprotected 18650 Li-Ion batteries (2 sets)


It’s the flashlight that I grab almost every time I go out into my yard at night. The aspects that make it such a great flashlight for me are:

Great color rendition
Bright enough (both lumens and throw) for 99% of my needs
Adjustable focus that only creates a very small donut hole on the “flood setting”
Side clicky
Almost an hour of runtime
Can run continuously without overheating
Good size and weight
Great balance (thanks to the heavy tail cap)
The batteries are easy to charge
I can determine how much charge is left in the batteries with a volt meter
Very long bulb life
The bulbs are cheap


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 1, 2010)

SF E series...E1E, E2E & E2D


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 1, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> 1. A2 aviator- does this really count though considering it's only half incan?
> 
> 2. 10X dominator- best rechargable surefire ever made


 
You don't run into too many regulated inca lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 2, 2010)

I have used a ton of lights over the years and the funny thing is the E2/E2e is still the best in overall compromise for brightness and compactness. That's not saying it can't be helped out by two of AW's IMR16340's and a Lumens Factory EO-E2R or IMR-E2. :thumbsup:

I really like the pocket clip down design of the Vital Gear E-series compatible lights and that's what I've used for EDC for quite a long time now with Surefire, AW and Lumens Factory parts. Now if only we could get those IMR17500's someday.  Talk about a compact bright light with runtime as well. I've been using the Vital Gear FB3 with a CR123A spacer and two of AW's IMR16340 cells for awhile now.

I don't think the Vital Gear FB3 switch is up to the current draw of the IMR-E2 though, (2 amps) but the EO-E2R (800ma) is still really bright.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 2, 2010)

Surefire C3 Centurion with P90: relatively small, very good beam shape, bright. My first serious incan, and still one of the most used.

Surefire C2 Centurion with P90: if the C3 is too long, take the C2... 

Surefire M6: endless modding options, still a handy size (though not "pocketable"), can be set up for long run times or high brightness. Flawless beam, good throw. This is a must have for every serious flashaholic. Buy some battery holders (from FiveMega or Odd Mods) and FM MN bi-pin adapters and some of your favorite WA-lamps here on the forum and you'll end up with a very versatile light indeed!

Surefire E1E with LF 50 Lumens lamp: sooo small, and soooo bright, and all this will last for up to 45 minutes with a black protected AW 16340! Don't ask me how they did it, but this blend of three brands is just sooo good! 

Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake: built to accept either 2X 18650, or 3X 18500, or 3X 18650, just use the original WE lamps, they are excellent. High brightness, and a very, very usable beam shape. Try one in the woods, and you're hooked 
Run times of more than 90 minutes with the standard "9V" lamp assembly, this one draws 1.4A and has a lot of light to offer.

Wolf Eyes M300 Lion: more or less the same as above, but focusable like a Mag, uses a battery magazine that accepts 3X 18650. Short and sturdy shape. Feels like it will last forever. The one and only lamp available for it is a gem!

FiveMega Megalennium: the old version of this one is like the M6 should have been. Able to accept 3X 18650 and an AW soft start, it is all you could wish in a flashlight. For incan use only, the new version is even more convenient: it has a bi-pin holder for your favorite WA-lamp built-in! A small disadvantage is: you cannot use LF lamps. Original SF M6 lamps cannot be used anyway, they would suffer an instaflash due to a voltage that is way too high.

There you have it: a fine selection of deeply satisfying incans!

Timmo.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 3, 2010)

The only incandescents I have are Surefires that currently have LEDs but can take a P60/P61 and a Wolf Eyes Sniper with a Lumens Factory EO9, running on 2xIMR16340. I love the tint and output of the EO9. I've been using it a lot lately for walking around the dark side of my backyard. The tint is a beautiful caramel or whiskey color, very pleasing to the eye. It's making me start to dislike my cool white lights. As an added plus, it can light newspaper on a fresh charge.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 6, 2010)

Surefire M6 and its knurling, size, output, upgrades options.... etc etc


----------



## Mettee (Sep 6, 2010)

I have to say 1185, its usable, decent running. Performance for the money is awesome. Bulbs are cheap(enough). In a small package like an M6 or short tri-bored mag it simply rocks. 

For normal use, even up to spot light needs it is perfect.


----------



## cnjl3 (Sep 7, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> 1. A2 aviator- does this really count though considering it's only half incan?


Of course it counts!
My regulated incandescent favorites are:
SureFire M6
SureFire A2
MAG 5761
:devil:


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 10, 2010)

My favorites:

A2 Aviator
E1e
M6
Anything SureFire that uses the P60 bulb. You can also use the P61, the SF LED or the aftermarket LED's.

And the M4. My M4 is a weapon light.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to agree about the Surefire C3, it is still one of my main workhorse lights and probably always will be. When you hold one you just know you have a serious light in your hands. I prefer the earlier round body models, they are very comfortable to use with the grip ring, they just feel right. The C3 is definitely in my top incans, along with the E2e. Now if we could just get those IMR17500 cells!


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 10, 2010)

In order of preference:
-M4
-M3
-E2E (w/ MN02 bulb)
-E1E
-P60

Not too crazy about the other SF's in there incan form, even the M6 (they say "blasphemy").


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> . . . Not too crazy about the other SF's in there incan form, even the M6 (they say "blasphemy").


 
Aww . . . How could you hate on the M6?

Mine is quite warm (and loving).


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 10, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Aww . . . How could you hate on the M6?
> 
> Mine is quite warm (and loving).


 
LOL! Don't get me wrong mono...I LOVE the light...the body, feel, size, shape, etc. But if I'm gonna stick $15 worth of batteries in a light for an hour runtime, it better have a beam like my M4. I really need to get an LED head or a P7 tower for this thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2010)

Aviator A2 (with Strion kit, LF-HO or stock) 
Maglite 4D (12aa ~ 50w) 
SL Scorpion (I like it's in-hand balance/feel)
SF 6P (It's a nostalgia thing)



Notable mentions go to...

Cabela's Alaskan Guide
Streamlight's Twintask 2L &
Brinkmann's Maxfire LX


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> LOL! Don't get me wrong mono...I LOVE the light...the body, feel, size, shape, etc. But if I'm gonna stick $15 worth of batteries in a light for an hour runtime, it better have a beam like my M4. I really need to get an LED head or a P7 tower for this thing...


 
I went a different route.

Oh I still have the stock battery-carrier and an MN21 in my M6. But that sweet thing has a rechargeable option too. 3x17670 custom battery-carrier from our own mdocod + Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp. 

That combo is brighter than my stock set-up.


----------



## Beampower (Sep 10, 2010)

Surefire A2 Aviator


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 10, 2010)

My favorite Incan was always the Princeton Tec 40. Waterproof and 4 AA rechargeables.


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 10, 2010)

Really digging my M3 with the MN11 lamp on IMR18500's.i


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 11, 2010)

As far as work lights go, the surefire G3 nitrolon with P90 is also one of my favorite lights. Has plenty of light for almost all tasks, small enough to fit in your pocket, is lighter and has a much better grip than a 9P or C3. Also being one of the most affordable surefire's doesn't hurt either.


----------



## bouncer (Sep 11, 2010)

Right now My favorite is my 2C ROP low on 2 18650. I'm working on a 2c ROP high in the same style and I am going to set my surefire M2 up with 2 IMR 16340 and a p91. Then I'm going to take a bit of a break on new flashlights until I can afford to buy a hobby charger and move to heavy hotwires using IMR 26500's. Although the G3 with a p90 and 17500"s is calling me. (A true Flashaholic if there ever was one) LOL


----------



## mitro (Sep 11, 2010)

2c ROP High (3854) with carefully charged IMR 26500s. :thumbsup:


----------



## zippo (Sep 11, 2010)

SF M4 bored for 18650 with N2 bulb.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 12, 2010)

@ Angelofwar:

There are even more rechargeable options out there. If you want to keep the stock lamps (ONLY use the MN20 in this setup!!) you can use a Mdocod 2X 18650 battery holder for the M6.

Having this battery holder (preferably with the new 2900mAh AW cells!) in your light, you can go on: buy a FM MN bi-pin adapter and some WA1274 and/or WA1111 lamps from Litho123 and.... whoow, THAT's bright!

With the WA1274 you will end up with 1 hour of runtime and lots of light. The lamp will serve you for about 40 hours before burning out. This is one of my favorite setups with the M6. It provides hassle-less Lumens for quite some time. And it comes cheap!

The WA1111 is even brighter, draws more current and is more overdriven. Maybe you can get 10 hours of life out of it, if you're lucky. Soft start highly recommended.

The 3X 17670 holder by FM provides a higher voltage indeed, but only 1600mAh of capacity. Now, with the new AW 18650 having 2900mAh(!) the 2X 18650 option results in more useful run times. 
For instance, the really bright setup with 3X 17670 and WA1185 lamp only achieves 25 minutes of run time. 
2X 18650 with WA1274 (which is still very bright) achieves 60 minutes. MORE than double the run time!!

Hope this helps to get more use from your M6 :thumbsup:

Timmo.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the info 325...

Not sure I'm ready to make the plunge into aftermarket R/C yet...I'm not a pocket-rocket/lumens junkie...yet . My stock Surefire incans do everything I need them too, and I haven't really had a need for anything to outthrow my MN60 in my M4 yet (actually, I can barely justify needing my M4, as it's a SHTF light and doesn't get much use except the occassional function test). I have a bit invested in SF rechargeables (not the best, I know) to keep them factory, and have been spending too much on whole lights to have any money for all the extra things required, not to mention sourcing them. Maybe I need to get some 18650's and a charger to start with??? But I could buy a SF LED head for the cost of it...arghhh...choices...


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> . . . Maybe I need to get some 18650's and a charger to start with??? But I could buy a SF LED head for the cost of it...arghhh...choices...


 
If the rechargeable cells are for your stock M4, get a pair of AW 17670s instead. Along with a Lumens Factory EO-M3T. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roland of Gilead (Sep 14, 2010)

My original "round body" Surefire 6p with "Laser Products Surefire 6P" on the tail. I bought it new in 1996 as a young U.S. Marine MP. I was the only one that had one. (Everyone else had MagLites). Back then the only batteries I knew of were either Duracell or Energizer at $11 for 2 at Walmart.....(YIKES!) No modds or upgrades. Just p60/p61 bulbs.


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't have much experience with incans, but I really like my SureFire E2E, especially with the MN02 lamp, for camping and nighttime outdoor activities. Adequately bright, better throw than you would expect, and takes the F04 diffuser. 

I also like the E1E. I have one set up with an E2D tailcap, and an LF E0-E1R lamp run off an AW 16340. A mini tactical light!


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 15, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I don't have much experience with incans, but I really like my SureFire E2E, especially with the MN02 lamp, for camping and nighttime outdoor activities. Adequately bright, better throw than you would expect, and takes the F04 diffuser.
> 
> I also like the E1E. I have one set up with an E2D tailcap, and an LF E0-E1R lamp run off an AW 16340. A mini tactical light!


 
Yes, the E2E w/ MN02...2.5 hours run-time (SF's longest running incan???). Throws, plenty of flood to see what's at yer feet. This is the only incan I can use with out my wallet screaming "These CR123's are expensive". Also great with an F05!


----------



## Linger (Sep 15, 2010)

Lately I've taken to a [email protected] 3D w JC5607 (6v,20w) AW softstarter w 3s IMR26650. Hella bright.

And for low, a Dx 7.4v 15w LA in a haIII w 2s IMR 18650. Very, very white.


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 15, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Yes, the E2E w/ MN02...2.5 hours run-time (SF's longest running incan???). Throws, plenty of flood to see what's at yer feet. This is the only incan I can use with out my wallet screaming "These CR123's are expensive". Also great with an F05!


 

Well, technically it's the second longest running surefire incan. The MN30 on the 10X dominator is rated for 3 hrs (never did a runtime test myself), which edges out the MN02 by 30 minutes, which is quite alot when dealing with surefire incans. In any regard, MN02 seems like a really nice lamp assembly and it makes you wish that surefire made these super long runtime low output lamps for all their incans. How sweet would a M4 lamp with a 2.5 hr runtime be?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> . . . How sweet would a M4 lamp with a 2.5 hr runtime be?


 
Toss an MN15 into an M6 for 2.5 hours of runtime.

(Only downside is that you shorten the overall lifespan of the bulb.)


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Toss an MN15 into an M6 for 2.5 hours of runtime.
> 
> (Only downside is that you shorten the overall lifespan of the bulb.)


 

Yeah that sounds great, if you own an M6:mecry: I didn't think bulb life was affected any though, this is unforunate news.


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 15, 2010)

My favorite incans are my M3T and E2o. They are the epitome of Surefire's incans for me. Size, utility, and runtime are what I value most.

* The M3T has a Leef 2x18500 body + Leef grip, KT2 head +netkidz SS bezel, and AW 3-speed switch running on IMRs and a MN15 bulb. This is a great all around incan with awesome runtime on rechargeables.

* The E2o has a twisty switch, Surefire batteries and an MN02 bulb. This is my favorite non-rechargeable incan (and only stock surefire. LoL).


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 15, 2010)

Oops I also forgot to mention one of my newest acquisitions: LF IMR-9 lamp.

This lamp is great when used with a pair of IMR 18650s. I have a FiveMega 2x18650 body, Leef grip, AW 3-speed switch and an FM34 diffuser. It's a great setup with a huge spot (approx 2 feet in diameter when 10 feet away. This makes me smile everytime I turn it on ).


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 15, 2010)

maxspeeds said:


> Oops I also forgot to mention one of my newest acquisitions: LF IMR-9 lamp.
> 
> This lamp is great when used with a pair of IMR 18650s. I have a FiveMega 2x18650 body, Leef grip, AW 3-speed switch and an FM34 diffuser. It's a great setup with a huge spot (approx 2 feet in diameter when 10 feet away. This makes me smile everytime I turn it on ).


 
I use a 6P with the IMR-9 on IMR16340's as a tactical light. Strobe someone with that at night and they know it!!!


----------



## elseis66 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sreamlight Sl 20x
I just acquired it from a customer of mine, it was sitting in his garage and looked like it had been sitting there for several years. I repair sprinkler systems for a living and he just needed one head replaced so I traded him strait across for it. I was not sure if worked or not as it looked pretty old and the battery was marked 2001 but after a few hours of charging(came with 12v truck charger) it fired right up! This is pretty much the only light i use right now because it is so awesome, and i don't have to feed it batteries. Great light to walk the dog with at night. There are some REALLY bad apartments right next to my neighborhood and some of the filth from there filters down our streets from time to time so I figure my Sl 20x in combination with a .38 tucked under my shirt keeps me and the dot quiet safe.


----------



## FNG (Sep 23, 2010)

SF A2, G2Z w/ Lumens Factory HO-6, M6 w/ ULOLA


----------



## RobertM (Sep 23, 2010)

Brigadier said:


> I use a 6P with the IMR-9 on IMR16340's as a tactical light. Strobe someone with that at night and they know it!!!



I too have this setup (6P/IMR-9/2xIMR16340). For a two-cell SureFire incan, its output is definitely impressive (even if it only lasts for 12 minutes :devil!

-Robert


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 23, 2010)

For me its got to be the Ultrafire WF-500 with the Philips Focusline G4 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module, i like it cuz its regulated,

and around 500-600 lm (to my eyes) for 30 bucks. :rock:


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 23, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> For me its got to be the Ultrafire WF-500 with the Philips Focusline G4 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module, i like it cuz its regulated,
> 
> and around 500-600 lm (to my eyes) for 30 bucks. :rock:


 
Regulated driver module? How did I miss this??


----------



## fivemega (Sep 23, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> For me its got to be the Ultrafire WF-500 with the Philips Focusline G4 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module, i like it cuz its regulated,
> 
> and around 500-600 lm (to my eyes) for 30 bucks. :rock:



*If you find a $30 regulated incand flashlight, I garantee hundreds of flashaholics will jump in.*


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 23, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> Well, technically it's the second longest running surefire incan. The MN30 on the 10X dominator is rated for 3 hrs (never did a runtime test myself), which edges out the MN02 by 30 minutes, which is quite alot when dealing with surefire incans. In any regard, MN02 seems like a really nice lamp assembly and it makes you wish that surefire made these super long runtime low output lamps for all their incans. How sweet would a M4 lamp with a 2.5 hr runtime be?



Yes I used to want an extended run time lamp for my G2 before I learned about rechargeables... Of course now lumens factory has an extended runtime lamp


----------



## bouli (Sep 23, 2010)

SF A2 : regulated output and dual beam pattern .
SF M6 : with PhD-M6 of course . 
SF 9P : with AW's 3level soft-start tail switch .



Bouli


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 24, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *If you find a $30 regulated incand flashlight, I garantee hundreds of flashaholics will jump in.*


 

LOL! Here are the links

Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon Flashlight
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317
$24.20


Philips Focusline G4 6V~8.5V 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module (600lm)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12126
$5.71

All together $29.92 Shipped


Not bad for 30 bucks 


(NOTE: this is not a bullet proof light i always carry a highly reliable light too, i have had mine for 2 years and still working great, never skipped a beat after all the abuse i put it through. What i'm saying is that don't expect a M6 for 30 bucks.)


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 24, 2010)

You put the 2 of those together? How bright is it? Any issues? Can you take some beam shots?


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 24, 2010)

To me its about 500-600 lm (to my eyes), im very used to LEDs so the color tint might help it up a bit. Ive had no problems with it, used it almost every day, about an hour walking the dog. I'll take some beam shots as soon as my AW battery order arrives.


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 24, 2010)

RobertM said:


> I too have this setup (6P/IMR-9/2xIMR16340). For a two-cell SureFire incan, its output is definitely impressive (even if it only lasts for 12 minutes :devil!
> 
> -Robert


 
Similar - 6P with surefire P91, 2 x imr 16340s - to make it really sweet add a AW 3 level switch to the tail.

FM 2x18650 body with FM/Carley 1794 in FM holder, AW 3 level tail

Leef 3 x 18650 body with WA1185 in FM sunspot, AW 3 level tail

How bright and how long (run time & length)


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 24, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> To me its about 500-600 lm (to my eyes), im very used to LEDs so the color tint might help it up a bit. Ive had no problems with it, used it almost every day, about an hour walking the dog. I'll take some beam shots as soon as my AW battery order arrives.





Right on. I am curious to see what that light output looks like. :thumbsup:


----------



## afdk (Sep 24, 2010)

My favorite Incandescent is the UK-SL6, totally water proof and a proven 200 lumens light. Very bright tight beam ment for underwater exploring. I use it for just looking for coyotes on the hill in back of my house.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 25, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> LOL! Here are the links
> 
> Ultrafire WF-500 Xenon Flashlight
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1317
> $24.20



*Since when that's called regulated incand ???*


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Since when that's called regulated incand ???*


 
He's new. Perhaps he just honestly doesn't know any better.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Since when that's called regulated incand ???*


He was suggesting to use that flashlight and put in the bulb he had listed as well.


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 25, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Since when that's called regulated incand ???*



The Ultrafire WF-500 is NOT a regulated, but this replacement module is,



GoldenF1 said:


> Philips Focusline G4 6V~8.5V 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module (600lm)
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12126
> $5.71



It is really easy to replace the original module, just unscrew and swap.


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> He's new. Perhaps he just honestly doesn't know any better.



I may only have 6 posts but i have been reading and following cpf for years.


Thank you for the support though, appreciate it.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 26, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> The Ultrafire WF-500 is NOT a regulated, but this replacement module is,
> It is really easy to replace the original module, just unscrew and swap.






GoldenF1 said:


> Philips Focusline G4 6V~8.5V 20W Halogen Lamp Bulb with Driver Module (600lm)
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12126
> $5.71



*That's a lamp assembly only which is combination of bulb, base and contact springs.

Bulb with Driver Module is not necessarily means it's regulated.*


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 26, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Bulb with Driver Module is not necessarily means it's regulated.*



If it is a true regulated driver then it's a hell of a good bargain though.


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 26, 2010)

But mine has what looks like full output (no dimming), then it shuts off cuz the batteries are low. Isn't that regulated? I don't have the equipment to make a graph, so I'm basing this on the fact that it doesn't dim but shuts off at, what looks like max brightness.


----------



## Brigadier (Sep 26, 2010)

My LF Seraph SP-9 on AW 18500[protected] does the same due to the voltage protection circuit - it just shuts off. However, it is not regulated.


----------



## GoldenF1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Does it dim?

Cuz mine is at max brightness then shuts off.

If it is not regulated, any ideas why it would do the same thing a regulated light would?


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 26, 2010)

GoldenF1 said:


> If it is not regulated, any ideas why it would do the same thing a regulated light would?



Because it's using Lithium or Li ion batteries. It's the same story with SF incans, they hold their brightness until the battery is almost out of juice then it shuts off, they don't dim like lights running off alkaline batteries.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 26, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> Because it's using Lithium or Li ion batteries. It's the same story with SF incans, they hold their brightness until the battery is almost out of juice then it shuts off, they don't dim like lights running off alkaline batteries.



This is why I don't understand the desire for a regulated Incan... My lithium primary and lithium ion incans have such a flat discharge that the reduced runtime of a regulated light doesn't make sense to me


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 26, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> This is why I don't understand the desire for a regulated Incan... My lithium primary and lithium ion incans have such a flat discharge that the reduced runtime of a regulated light doesn't make sense to me



I love my regulated incans. It may be true that Li-ion cells have a fairly flat discharge - but not so flat that they can't blow a bulb on a full charge if they are overdriving the bulb through the majority of their discharge.

e.g. The Surefire A2 is used with Li-ion cells by plenty of people on this forum - the bulb would not take fully charged Li-ion cells without blowing because it wasn't designed to. The regulation of the incan bulb can make a big difference to the lifespan of that bulb.

e.g.2 - My 2 Alan B programmable regulated drivers allow me to run a bulb from batteries that would be way to much for that bulb and I can get a chosen amount of overdriving for the entire run. My big beast is set to overdrive the 12V bulb at 20.2V on max output - but fully charged there are 33.6V of batteries in that light, way too much for the 12V bulb. My Mag 3D is running a 6V bulb but the batteries when fully charged can provide 12.6V which would instaflash my bulb - the regulated driver keeps the voltage to a max of 10V which saves my bulb.

I have never been worried about reduced run time - I know the run times of my lights and choose an appropriate light with sufficient run time for whatever task I need it for.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 26, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> e.g. The Surefire A2 is used with Li-ion cells by plenty of people on this forum - the bulb would not take fully charged Li-ion cells without blowing because it wasn't designed to. The regulation of the incan bulb can make a big difference to the lifespan of that bulb.
> 
> ....
> 
> I have never been worried about reduced run time - I know the run times of my lights and choose an appropriate light with sufficient run time for whatever task I need it for.



The A2 can run on lithium ions? I didn't know that I have always wanted an Incan that can run on 4 volts and/or 6 volts with out changing bulbs...

As for my runtime comment I don't see that the A2 incan beam is enough better than the E2e beam to sacrifice 15 min run time.

I am not crazy about the A2 tailcap but that's a small price to pay if it will do as you state.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 27, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> The A2 can run on lithium ions? I didn't know that I have always wanted an Incan that can run on 4 volts and/or 6 volts with out changing bulbs...
> 
> As for my runtime comment I don't see that the A2 incan beam is enough better than the E2e beam to sacrifice 15 min run time.


*LEDs of A2 will be overdriven with 2 li-ion but incan bulb will run without change or effect on life.
Many people use IMR16340 or even protected RCR123
Some protected RCR123 cells are slightly fatter and may not fit.
As of incan output, Strion kit is brightest available drop in but there are many other custom incan E series which are much brighter than A2 in similar size.*


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 27, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *LEDs of A2 will be overdriven with 2 li-ion but incan bulb will run without change or effect on life.
> Many people use IMR16340 or even protected RCR123
> Some protected RCR123 cells are slightly fatter and may not fit.
> As of incan output, Strion kit is brightest available drop in but there are many other custom incan E series which are much brighter than A2 in similar size.*



I don't care about brighter I want to be able to switch between AW17670 and 2xCR123


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> I don't care about brighter I want to be able to switch between AW17670 and 2xCR123


*A2 will not work properly with single protected cell.
Even if single protected 17670 fit in A2, it will work for very short time and soon as voltage drops under certain point, (about 4 volts), will shut off. I have done this test with protected 14670 cell and some plastic wrap.
Even IMR 17670 (if you find any) won't provide more than 4 volts under load for more than few minutes.
I even tried to feed A2 with 4x2/3A NiMH which are too fat to fit and almost 1.7 times length of 2x16340
Won't be favorite.*


----------



## jaundice (Sep 28, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> I love my regulated incans. It may be true that Li-ion cells have a fairly flat discharge - but not so flat that they can't blow a bulb on a full charge if they are overdriving the bulb through the majority of their discharge.


 
I couldn't agree with you more. The whole point of regulated incans is to get a consistent overdrive throughout the run. In overdrive, the bulb output increases geometrically with input voltage to the point of instaflash. So, in an unregulated light, I definitely observe a dropoff in output over the run, which I wouldn't see so much in a non-overdriven bulb.

Plus the softstart increases bulb life substantially. 

-John


----------



## KiwiMark (Sep 28, 2010)

jaundice said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. The whole point of regulated incans is to get a consistent overdrive throughout the run. In overdrive, the bulb output increases geometrically with input voltage to the point of instaflash. So, in an unregulated light, I definitely observe a dropoff in output over the run, which I wouldn't see so much in a non-overdriven bulb.



I agree completely!
It is that dropoff that provides the greater run time - so your light runs longer but gets dimmer & more yellow. I'd rather have a bulb that runs a lower voltage & regulates it to a good level of overdrive = more efficient bulb.

With my Alan B programmable regulated drivers it looks like currently less than 40 exist in the world - this makes my 2 custom lights featuring Alan's regulated drivers rather rare. Considering the different configurations that these drivers are used in I would be surprised if either of my 2 weren't unique. My rare regulated drivers in unique custom built (by me personally) lights add up to something rather special - that puts them way ahead of my factory standard A2 or my non-regulated hotwires & ROPs, for me at least. Neither unique custom light configuration would be possible without the regulated driver, therefore my opinion is that regulated incans are a cut above the rest of the pack! I think the ~7500 Lumen from my big beast speaks for itself! Try getting 212W through a 90W bulb (achieved by running the 12V bulb at 20.2V & 10.5A) without using a regulated driver! My non-regulated light running the same bulb uses 5 x IMR cells, hot off the charger it might not be all that far behind the regulated light, but with a ~10A drain it will quickly drop in output becoming less impressive (though still pretty darned bright). There are more powerful bulbs available, but they are bigger (harder to fit into the reflector of a hand held light) and require a lot more power (400+W is getting pretty crazy IMO - looking at heat & run time)

With programmable regulated drivers you can easily run any bulb that requires less voltage than what your batteries are providing and you can set the power level for whatever compromise in bulb life/output you like.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 28, 2010)

jaundice said:


> So, in an unregulated light, I definitely observe a dropoff in output over the run, which I wouldn't see so much in a non-overdriven bulb.



That would only be possible if your eyes had a built in lux meter.
I've been using Lithium (CR-123) powered lights since the early 90s, I have yet to experience what you have observed. There will be a slight drop off, but not to the point where its noticeable, and for your eyes to notice it, it would have to drop about half to three quarters it's total output*. Dim and yellow aren't associated with Lithiums or Li-ions, mainly alkaline powered lights.

* Stock E2e


----------



## zehnmm (Sep 28, 2010)

I have not posted in a while, although I have lurked here and there. It is now going on almost 5 years since I joined CPF. Probably one of the most enjoyable things ever, imho.

Some of the incan lights that I use and like very much:
1. ROP low, with Mag 2C body, boro lens, FM reflector cammed/camless reflector, 2x older AW C li-ions. I get estimated torch lumens in and around 300, with about 90 minute run time.
2. Leef C-M body 2x 18650, Leef clickie, SF KT4, FM M-series socket; bulbs = MN15, MN16, LF HO-M3T, WA1274 (in FM M socket); runtime for MN15 = 100 min. with est. torch lumens about 150 min. This is my hunting/hiking go-to light. Also used to walk our doggie at 9pm for her last bit of business before retiring for the night. With the skunks, snakes, and what-all, it is critical to have a decent light to see exactly what is around. The KT4 head throws quite well. Beams are satisfying.
3. Mag 4D+boro lens+KIU high temp switch+FM cammed/camless SMO reflector+5x AW 2300mah IMR-26500+Osram IRC 65W 64447 bulb. After going through a number of hotwire options (including 50w 64610 w/ AWR switch on 12aa's; 100w 62138 w/ AWR switch on 12aa's....) this is the incan I like the best. I estimate it puts out some 3,000 torch lumens at the start of a run, settling in the 2500 range in the middle part of the run. Runtimes about 20 min. I live out in the country and this is the light-up-the-forest beast. Stunning light that makes me giggle like a schoolgirl when I turn it on. 

Be well!


----------



## jaundice (Sep 28, 2010)

SureAddicted said:


> That would only be possible if your eyes had a built in lux meter.
> I've been using Lithium (CR-123) powered lights since the early 90s, I have yet to experience what you have observed. There will be a slight drop off, but not to the point where its noticeable, and for your eyes to notice it, it would have to drop about half to three quarters it's total output*. Dim and yellow aren't associated with Lithiums or Li-ions, mainly alkaline powered lights.
> 
> * Stock E2e


 
I think we're talking apples and oranges. CR123 lights aren't overdriven to the point of instaflash. Rather, the designed to have a consistent output over the run of the batteries. In my regulated lights (2 4D maglites running JimmyM regulators) I'm running an OSRAM 64623 bulb at 15.5v. The 64623 is a 12 volt bulb, so I'm applying a fairly high level of overdrive. At 12v, the bulb is 100w. I'm overdriving it to 160w! Yes, you can definitely see the difference. Also, the light is much whiter at a high level of overdrive.

Stock Surefire bulbs are spec'd at 20 hours of bulb life. That indicates a moderate level of overdrive. At the level of overdrive I'm running my 64623 at, the bulb life is reduced to a few hours.

Another example is a P91 I'm running on 2xIMR18500s. IMR batteries hold up better than CR123a's at this level of draw, so there's a slight overdrive, reducing the bulb life from 20 hours to between 1.7 and 3 hours. I see a noticeable change in output and color as the batteries wear down. I submit that in this case, it might be the color temperature more than the output I'm noticing, but I'm pretty sure there's some dimming, as well.

Regulation really opens up a whole new world in incans. 

-John


----------



## flashfiend (Sep 28, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> With my Alan B programmable regulated drivers it looks like currently less than 40 exist in the world - this makes my 2 custom lights featuring Alan's regulated drivers rather rare.



Rub it in why don't you. :mecry:

I hope he starts making drivers again.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2010)

jaundice said:


> Stock Surefire bulbs are spec'd at 20 hours of bulb life.
> Another example is a P91 I'm running on 2xIMR18500s. IMR batteries hold up better than CR123a's at this level of draw, so there's a slight overdrive, reducing the bulb life from 20 hours to between 1.7 and 3 hours.



*FYI, 
No bulb at recalculated bulb life of 1.7 to 3 hours can run in DD without instaflashing. Some bulbs can't even run with soft start at that level.
If your P91 survives powered by 2 IMR 18500 (8.4 volt), it's only because of some resistance at switch, connectors and bulb springs.
If you power up same bulb with same set up outside flashlight with direct connected 24 gauge wires, you will loose (poof) the bulb in few thousands of second.

Back to the subject: What is your favorite Incandescent/s?*


----------



## Imon (Sep 28, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *FYI,
> No bulb at recalculated bulb life of 1.7 to 3 hours can run in DD without instaflashing. Some bulbs can't even run with soft start at that level.
> If your P91 survives powered by 2 IMR 18500 (8.4 volt), it's only because of some resistance at switch, connectors and bulb springs.
> If you power up same bulb with same set up outside flashlight with direct connected 24 gauge wires, you will loose (poof) the bulb in few thousands of second.
> ...




:sigh:
I flashed one of my Philips 5761s today. I have it set up with six NiMH 1/2 D cells and after it flashed I measured the voltage in series.

8.4V....

I suppose it should have occurred to me to check the voltage before turning it on but complacency and laziness won out. Oh well, time to pull out a spare. 

As for my favorite incandescent I think it's my primitive magmod 
I am looking forward to making some more advanced mods... that is if I ever see a FM 2.5" throw master on sale.


----------



## flashfiend (Sep 29, 2010)

Imon said:


> :sigh:
> I flashed one of my Philips 5761s today. I have it set up with six NiMH 1/2 D cells and after it flashed I measured the voltage in series.
> 
> 8.4V....
> ...



Flashed more 5761s than I care to mention. Still remains one of my favorite bulbs but I'm slightly annoyed with having to be so careful with voltages.


----------



## BigusLightus (Oct 1, 2010)

The ROP is my goto light. Purple 2C Mag body bored for 26500's, Pewter finned head, pewter tail, UCL, and two AW IMR26500's driving the Pelican 3854 H lamp. Convenient size and very bright.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 2, 2010)

I just bagged a new ROP: MS reflector and high bulb driven by two D li-ions for around an hour runtime. Love it!

I have extra high bulbs; anyone want to trade for some low ones?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 2, 2010)

Just put a P91 in my C2 with 2 X AW IMR16340. I love the output but I have to recharge very quickly. It's a fun configuration but not very practical. I'm thinking about trying 2 X 18500.


----------



## flashfiend (Oct 3, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *FYI,
> No bulb at recalculated bulb life of 1.7 to 3 hours can run in DD without instaflashing. Some bulbs can't even run with soft start at that level.
> If your P91 survives powered by 2 IMR 18500 (8.4 volt), it's only because of some resistance at switch, connectors and bulb springs.
> If you power up same bulb with same set up outside flashlight with direct connected 24 gauge wires, you will loose (poof) the bulb in few thousands of second.
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 3, 2010)

What about protected 18500? Are they easier on a P91? Can they handle the initial demand for high amp drain?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 3, 2010)

recDNA said:


> What about protected 18500? Are they easier on a P91? Can they handle the initial demand for high amp drain?


*Yes, 
AW's protected 18500 cells are easier on P91 with less percentage of overdrive and can easily handle the current demand and initial spike.
In fact, this set up is best combination of overdrive level and run time for mentioned bulb but not brightest.*


----------



## recDNA (Oct 3, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *Yes,
> AW's protected 18500 cells are easier on P91 with less percentage of overdrive and can easily handle the current demand and initial spike.
> In fact, this set up is best combination of overdrive level and run time for mentioned bulb but not brightest.*



And the brightest is 3 X primary CR123?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 4, 2010)

recDNA said:


> And the brightest is 3 X primary CR123?



*Brightest and still safe set up for 2 AW's protected 18500 is FMD26 and 1794 

See 1794 shoot out here.*


----------



## DesertGunner (Oct 13, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My M6 and M4 have rechargeable options. M6 w/ custom battery carrier from our own mdocod, (3x17670). Swap out the MN21 with an LF HO-M6R. Output just a bit brighter than the stock MN21 running on six primaries. My M4 is a Leef-bodied M4. :twothumbs


 
Do you have a link for the custom battery carrier?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2010)

DesertGunner said:


> Do you have a link for the custom battery carrier?



Sold out I'm afraid.

But here's the link to the page:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3326024#post3326024


----------



## fivemega (Oct 13, 2010)

DesertGunner said:


> Do you have a link for the custom battery carrier?



*These are available.*


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2010)

fivemega said:


> *These are available.*



Yeah, I heard those are good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy78 (Mar 7, 2012)

wolf eyes m90, solarforce l2x


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 7, 2012)

chewy78 said:


> wolf eyes m90, solarforce l2x



The M90 is a great host for D36 LA's. I also have the 3x18650 setup for it.


----------



## HotWire (Mar 8, 2012)

I have 3 flashlights with FM's 1909 bulbs. Love them all. Bright white light!


----------



## Ty_Bower (Mar 8, 2012)

I love all my incandescent lights. From the littlest Mag Solitaire, to the Surefire E1E up through the Surefire M6, and especially the Mag74. They've all got a special place on my shelf, in my pocket, and in my heart. Recently I've started carrying an inexpensive UltraFire 504B body with a Chinese "10 WATT / 3.7 VOLT" D26 type lamp assembly. I'll be darned if that thing isn't bright and white when powered up by a Panasonic NCR18650 cell. Good, cheap fun. Gotta love it.

Why do I like them so much? I dunno. It's just something about an incandescent that every time I see one, I'm reminded how unnatural and alien looking LED light can be. I wish LED could get the color spectrum better, but it just isn't anywhere near it yet.


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 9, 2012)

While most of my incandescent lights now sit idly in a drawer, I still use my MagChargers a lot. Mostly if I'm working at home and I know I'll need a light for a long time. None of my Surefire or Malkoff LEDs have more than an hour of runtime (I'm an e-series body only fan) and sometimes my headlamp just isn't bright enough; that's where the MC with it's 2 hours of runtime (with 3500 mAh NiMH pack) comes in handy. The fact that I can count on the MC always having a “full tank” is a huge advantage also compared to having to remember how much I’ve used the Surefire L4 since its last battery change and whether it has enough juice for 15 minutes or 45 minutes; the MC is always full. 

It also out throws anything else I have as I've never bought an LED thrower beyond an E2DL. So when I really need to get a good look around the fields after dark "where's that springing cow I noticed earlier" the MC fits the bill. Maybe one day I'll give in and buy an LED thrower (the M6LT at under $300 has certainly caught my attention", but I hate the idea of effectively making my MCs obsolete in the process.


----------



## simbad (Mar 13, 2012)

Sometimes I am still using my UK 4AA that I bought five years ago, still on its factory xenon bulb. The throw of this light is amazing, the only one problem is that eats a hell of a lot of batteries but I love the throw that this little light makes.


----------



## cenz (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm SF Lego user, just sharing my favor bulbs and/or heads:

N2 w/ SRTH, compact combination, beautiful and tight beam, my N2 was blown a long time...

N62 w/ SRTH, one of Sf's legend bulb i think, most challenging bulb in my experience, really tight beam and nice spill w/ SRTH; blew few these before, now run on 2xIMR26500, it is safe.

HO-M3T, impressive throw w/ KT-2/SRTH/T-3 head, nice spot quality, low current load for me, useful for un-bore SF bodies, 17670x2 is fine.

wa1160, instaflash when 2xIMR26500, impressive bright and short life, use aw softstart is prefered.

MN15, IMR-9 and wa1185, not very my favor, but really useful in my life.

thanks!


----------



## LGT (Apr 11, 2012)

My favorite is my SF e2e. Nice throw from this little bugger.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 11, 2012)

Another vote for the *ROP*. I prefer LED's and don't really do any modding, but I keep a stock of 3854's around for folks who want to bump up their Mag 2D's. For such a substantial increase in output, they are amazingly easy to put together and a great bargain:

Stock Mag 2D_____________________________ Pelican 3854-L


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2012)

The more I think about it, at least for bag carry or being left at the job-site in case something happens away from home, the more I have to add a SureFire 9P w/ Spares-carrier to my list of SF M6, M4, and E2E.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 12, 2012)

My Princeton Tec Torrent (xenon) has long deserved a mention here; eight AA eneloops makes for quite a lot of runtime, and with four cells, it floats.

Still looking for an E2E body with witness marks and a Z52 for use with an IMR-E2, however.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 17, 2012)

Not counting a small Minimag and Solitaire collection, along with a few vinatge items, I've got seven custom and/or modded incans, and most of the parts for three more. It's extremely tough to say which is my favorite as I wouldn't sell a single one of 'em. They're all very different, each suited to various scenarios.

I can't pick *just one*!


----------



## Daekar (May 2, 2012)

I'm pretty convinced that a Surefire M4 with AW softstart and running 2x18650 with a Lumensfactory 450 lumen bulb is flashlight nirvana. It just feels right, it looks right, and you can't beat the quality of spectrum.


----------

